# 1961 Radiant Blue Panther III



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 4, 2014)

Picked this one up a few weeks ago and just finished it up. The blue with the chrome and white accents is a nice look. Bought it from the original owner.   I believe the correct seat for this is the 3 rivet non beehive non crashbar  S seat. If anyone has one please let me know. Need the same seat in green also.


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 5, 2014)

*nice rides*

both nice bike  never had a MW with that tank yet


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 5, 2014)

ADKBIKES said:


> both nice bike  never had a MW with that tank yet




Do you want one? I have a black '61 with peanut tank, located in Eastern PA.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 5, 2014)

vincev said:


> View attachment 183183View attachment 183183


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2014)

That is one beautiful Panther Bob. You don't see to many Blue Panthers around.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Gary!  I was glad to pick it up. Did have to drive to Cincinnati to get it but that way my wife got to go to IKEA which is kind of like crack to women! Just looked it up and the Radiant Blue and Green were only on the Panther III in 60 and 61 with red and black only colors in 62. Did not ever really notice that before. I guess that is why you don't see that many blues and greens as you said.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful job! and quick work too!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 14, 2014)

1959 Panthers  peanut tanks, were in red also. Mine has the wrong seat also, some Italian two tone tank.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 14, 2014)

I might have the seat you need...maybe the rack too if interested. Not home now but will PM later.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds good Pants.  Just let me know.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 14, 2014)

mruiz said:


> 1959 Panthers  peanut tanks, were in red also. Mine has the wrong seat also, some Italian two tone tank.




Yes red and black were offered 59-62 but green and blue only in 59 (Panther II) 60 and 61  Fun facts!


----------

